# Marky Mark



## ehp (Jul 18, 2005)

Marky I was wondering if you had any more pictures of your hunts, like deer , moose that kind of stuff, or if anybody else has any . Lets see them , you know it is not to far away now


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a porcupine that was chowing down on the cabin I was sleeping in. I was supposed to kill it according to the guestbook, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Anyway, Barky's the killer not me.
Look at how blonde the quills are compared to the porkys in the south.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 19, 2005)

John is that the one you killed in your bed with the axe handle.
Here's one Ed.There's another trapper on here named Mike Barcaskey he should have some nice trapping pictures also. I will have some nice pics next month from my trip out to MT for prarrie dogs and summer coyote trapping. Stay tuned.


----------



## JamesTX (Jul 19, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a porcupine that was chowing down on the cabin I was sleeping in. I was supposed to kill it according to the guestbook, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Anyway, Barky's the killer not me.
> Look at how blonde the quills are compared to the porkys in the south.
> John



I guess being out in the woods, you start to notice if the animals are blonds or brunettes.

HahaHa
James


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a shot from Bolivia shooting doves. Scotty B and the Doc in the back ground shooting birds. This is the Meca of wingshooting. Booking for this fall. I have never shot or seen this many birds in my life.


----------



## ehp (Jul 19, 2005)

not really there Mike, I know Marky has taken some large deer in his time , stuff like that


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 19, 2005)

JamesTX said:


> I guess being out in the woods, you start to notice if the animals are blonds or brunettes.
> 
> HahaHa
> James


 Ya, I was thinking of mounting it, but I never was that good at taxidermy.
I was thinking of tapping this though, but discovered that these huge burls have large nuggets inside. Not butt nuggets, but gold nuggets. This one harboured a 12oz nugget which I rocked out on with my chainsaw.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 19, 2005)

Now I don't want any smart remarks about how I'm as big as that burl.
John


----------



## ehp (Jul 19, 2005)

Boy Gypo that last picture doesnot have many trees in it for someone that is a logger


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 19, 2005)

Ed I'll try to get some deer pics up tomorrow. All I have is Mr. Moose this one was pooched up in Maine and was mounted for auction. All the procedes go to the fish and game. I paid more than it was worth but it's for a good cause. I know one guy who paid something like 2500 for a tanned wolf for the National trappers Assc.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 20, 2005)

Barky, speaking of Moose and Wolves, I was hunting with my .44 Tapey, (two .22's taped together) and found some huge moose tracks on a sandbar on the Rat River.
Anyway, I followed the tracks way up the mountain to almost above the treeline and I saw this huge moose standing there in a clearing.
Bang! Bang!, down it fell, but then I got to thinking. How was I going to get this huge moose back down the mountain? It was already getting dark and it began snowing and I wasn't dressed nor equiped to spend the night on the mountainside.
So what I did was I gutted the moose and crawled inside the belly where it was nice and warm to spend the night and worry about my predicament in the morning.
When I had fallen asleep and was dreaming about my mother, I was awaken by this snarling sound and looked through the flap of the belly to see at least a dozen wolves about to devour me along with the moose.
I noticed that the carcass started to move. The wolves were pulling it downhill so I hung on to the adams apple with one hand and the tail bone with the other and realized I could stear the moose like you would a boat.
When the wolves had hauled the moose down to the river, I jumped out, shot one of the wolves and the others scattered.
I sold that wolf pelt in town for 1500$ to a German tourist.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 20, 2005)

You see John I, like yourself wouldn't even bat an eye over something that petty. I have told you the story about the Grizzly bear hunt several times and that was one scary moment. Very few are taken with a bow but I did it and Doc Joe who backed me with a 300 Weatherby never needed to fire it. 

CHeck this website out. This is the guy I took the classes with Chris


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jul 20, 2005)

how about this


----------



## JJackson (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there that many loose dogs in your neighborhood that you had to hire hunters? Marky, I would have rather had the moose meet instead of its mounted head.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jul 21, 2005)

or this


----------



## kf_tree (Aug 2, 2005)

hey marky i here's one i shot the other night in my back yard...............................................................................................................................................................with a camera


----------



## kf_tree (Aug 2, 2005)

one more with mom


----------



## pbtree (Aug 15, 2005)

I am heading up to Oregon this fall for deer - venison is a good thing...


----------

